# Kodak easyShare software



## headscratcher (Dec 3, 2006)

I am having problems with installing easyShare 6.0

I am getting the Error Code 1638x17x2437926370xErrorTriCodeDefault

There are similar codes (starting 1638x17x....) on the Kodak EasyShare FAQ's, but they all suggest clearing the files using the Kodak clear utility. Having done that and re-installing either from the Kodak website or the disk, I get the same error code.

Trying to contact Kodak, they responded to my first e-mail, with a standard 're-install' message but the second one has been ignored.

Has anyone had this problem, please?


----------



## kedison (Aug 19, 2007)

i have the same problem, how do you fix it


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i had trouble with the kodak easyshare programs. that i stopped using it and just use windows and picasa.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

kedison said:


> i have the same problem, how do you fix it


easy... get rid of it... don't use it... It is by far the most problematic/invasive image software ever produced...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You might want to see Paragraphs 20 >> 22 here ... for a free replacement.
http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm#20

As many of these Kodak problems we see here ... I'm thinking we need a TSG "sticky" solution.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Picasa, Picasa, Picasa.
Easy Share is the most problematic and self-serving camera software out there.
Uninstall Easy Share (You won't lose any images).
Install Picasa and see what you've been missing.


----------



## Ron Baird (Nov 14, 2007)

Greetings,

I was wandering through the area and saw your post.

From the information you shared, and not knowing anything about your system, I would go with the suggested removal and cleaning then reinstall. That is the best advice.

Remove the EasyShare software from your system using the Add/Remove feature.

Next, run the Clear Utility we offer http://www.kodak.com/go/clear

Once you have done this, run the MSICU - see the attached word doc. for this process or visit the Microsoft site for more details.

Once you have completed running the MSICU, reinstall using the latest version of EasyShare from the Kodak web site

http://www.kodak.com/go/easysharesw

I am betting your experience will be much improved. Let me know.

Talk to you soon,

Ron Baird
[The friendly Kodak Guy]


----------



## Patticakes (Nov 26, 2007)

I could get mine to install....and try 5 times....after I followed your instruction ....:up: it works!! Thank you very much...Patti


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

i'll jump on board and say picasa, too....
i used easyshare for about two weeks after i bought my camera...to say it's invasive is completely accurate
dump it....


----------



## bcusack001 (May 6, 2008)

My new printer is not supported. Kodak Easyshare works with HP Laserjet 4MP but not the new CP1510ni printer. Adobe Photoshop and Picasa2 works fine with the new printer. Kodak support could not say when support will be provided.
Picasa2 works best for intuitive ease in printing.
Any suggestions on importing gigabytes of photos to Picasa2?
Thanks


----------



## kedison (Aug 19, 2007)

Note to Kodak guy. I ran the installer cleanup utility but I still can't delete the crogram files\Kodak


----------

